# no goes



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok so I need to shift body fat,

What should I avoid completely?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on.. get some motivation instead of being spoon fed.. take a look a some of the diets posted up here, find some advice!!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

^shes doing research by asking mate heres a tidbit:

cut out fast food places like macdonalds, burgerking, subway and gregs.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Jake H said:


> ^shes doing research by asking mate heres a tidbit:
> 
> cut out fast food places like macdonalds, burgerking, subway and gregs.


Well yea i know what you mean.. but it just seemd like a bit of a no brainer to me.. anyway.. obviasly places like Mcd's BK KFC.. cakes, sausage rolls.. pastries etc.. are not what you're looking for.. cut out the 'bad' fats.. and try replace with good fats such as various nuts.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

f**k u t woody im just asking dont f**king bother replying u useless piece of obnoxious s**T!

Thanks jake i obviously know not to eat obvious rubbish but if there anything else that may not seem so obvoius.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't need to 'avoid' anything completely.

As Jake said, generally cut the crap out if theres any there - start snacking on things like nuts and fruit for example, and make sure your carb choices are low GI (wholemeal bread/pasta, oats, sweet potato's etc - generally avoid 'white' carbs).

What's your diet like at the moment?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Someone has issues....

Do more exercise


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

i have stopped bread all together,sugar is my down full and fruit just dont cut it for me. Cheese is also a weakness but im not buying it anymore so we all go without but removes the temptation for a while.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

As above really, pherhaps post up your current diet and people will input/adapt as necessary


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> f**k u t woody im just asking dont f**king bother replying u useless piece of obnoxious s**T!
> 
> Thanks jake i obviously know not to eat obvious rubbish but if there anything else that may not seem so obvoius.


hi abbey your comments are abit harsh.

I am currently doing a keto diet, the idead is to stop carbs and increase intake of healthy fats as well as have adequate protein. Your body eventually uses fat for energy and you start to lose weight (fat)

There is alot of info on it on here. Good luck.

nn


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> i have stopped bread all together,sugar is my down full and fruit just dont cut it for me. Cheese is also a weakness but im not buying it anymore so we all go without but removes the temptation for a while.


hi abbey

if you want the occasional choc or cheese just have it, maybe at sensible times eg before a workout, dont deprieve yourself you will rebound and end up biging out, ive been there and it makes you feel so misrable afterwards.

Quick tip, as i love choc, try eating very high quality choc, it very strong taste and you wont eat as much. Also with the cheese , you can actually now get low fat cheese and a nice cheese called low low, half the fat contents.

Unfortunately getting into to shape is the easy bit, maintaining the good physique is were the work really starts.

Good luck


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> f**k u t woody im just asking dont f**king bother replying u useless piece of obnoxious s**T!
> 
> Thanks jake i obviously know not to eat obvious rubbish but if there anything else that may not seem so obvoius.


So you think that reply was obnoxious? You got some serious anger issues. Will power + Healthy diet + Cardio = Weight Loss. I did try to reply and help.. wish i hadnt took the time out of my day to help.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Come on.. get some motivation instead of being spoon fed.. take a look a some of the diets posted up here, find some advice!!


How is that helping! Dont even bother repling to that actually as I really dont want advice from a child and I dont have anger issues just wont be spoken to like that by anyone let alone someone who is wet behind the ears!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

abbey123 said:


> f**k u t woody im just asking dont f**king bother replying u useless piece of obnoxious s**T!
> 
> Thanks jake i obviously know not to eat obvious rubbish but if there anything else that may not seem so obvoius.


I was going to write a reply..^ but thats not the way to go about it :thumbup1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> How is that helping! Dont even bother repling to that actually as I really dont want advice from a child and I dont have anger issues just wont be spoken to like that by anyone let alone someone who is wet behind the ears!


Ah the young/child comments, wouldnt be right if i didnt get that :thumb:

Why so sensitive.. it was hardly obnoxious was it come on.. Anyway, not worth argueing over really. good luck :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

abbey123 said:


> Ok so I need to shift body fat,
> 
> What should I avoid completely?


Simple sugars, milk, and bread.

Up your protein some, add in some good fats, and eat more vegetables, and make those vegetables the green ones.

Also up the fiber.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Do some physical exercise on a regular basis for at least 30 mins


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Abbey,

Your comments are harsh hun. Most of the lads are ok on here tbh, no need to swear ! Mods don't look fondly on that sort of thing.

What sort of diet are you looking for and what sort of weight loss are you looking at ?

Good Luck and welcome to the board

EDIT : Listen to Hacks


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Losing weight is much easier than gaining it...in fitness terms ....imo

we all know what the culprits are- junk food, sweets, crisps, fizzy drinks, alcohol etc...

moderation in everything but sum foods gotta go.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Eat less than you need and exercise considerably more than you do now.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> f**k u t woody im just asking dont f**king bother replying u useless piece of obnoxious s**T!
> 
> Thanks jake i obviously know not to eat obvious rubbish but if there anything else that may not seem so obvoius.


*Harsh abbey*


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok it was harsh t woody im sorry! but your reply was uncalled for as well and im just stupidly hot headed.

SO IM SORRY!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

hot headed ladies ........ :bounce:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> Ok it was harsh t woody im sorry! but your reply was uncalled for as well and im just stupidly hot headed.
> 
> SO IM SORRY!


PMT :lol:

try to avoid fast acting carbs: white pasta, white bread ect. dont eat too many carbs before bed time. fizzy drinks IMO are a no no also. pastry or suggar filled pudings wont help either. look in the diet - loosing wieght section, or the nutrition bit. there is SOOO much info to read :thumbup1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I was scared to open this thread  Sorry abbey


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

me too. all ok now and i didnt mean anything by wet behind ears comment just jealous as fast approaching 25 and not handling it well! :lol:

xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

abbey123 said:


> f**k u t woody im just asking dont f**king bother replying u useless piece of obnoxious s**T!





abbey123 said:


> How is that helping! Dont even bother repling to that actually as I really dont want advice from a child and I dont have anger issues just wont be spoken to like that by anyone let alone someone who is wet behind the ears!


I read these two...... was gonna comment then saw....



abbey123 said:


> Ok it was harsh t woody im sorry! but your reply was uncalled for as well and im just stupidly hot headed.
> 
> SO IM SORRY!


So fairy nuff, you guys have made up now.

However I gotta say doll.... his answer was perfectly fair... there is all the info you need on this board already and he was suggesting you go and read through some of it as the answers you want are all there already. Have a look in the articles section at the very bottom you will find lots of information there.

Woody may be young but evidently he knows more on the subject than you do so its pretty out of order berating him and calling him a child. I'd also exercise caution before making a post like the first one again as calling members names or abusing them like that often results in a ban from mods.

As some others have suggested, if you perhaps post up what your daily diet is, people will be better placed to advise..... at the moment your question is a bit like "how long is a piece of string" as nobody knows what your current weight is, height, daily activity/training regieme and daily diet.

Until those factors are known its hard to comment but if you post them up I'm sure people will be willing to advise. I still suggest doing some searches here though and reading through the articles section first so save people having to repeat basic stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

abbey123 said:


> me too. all ok now and i didnt mean anything by wet behind ears comment just jealous as fast approaching 25 and not handling it well! :lol:
> 
> xx


Well, I am double that @ 50, diets dont work as well at 50........... :lol:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> me too. all ok now and i didnt mean anything by wet behind ears comment just jealous as fast approaching 25 and not handling it well! :lol:
> 
> xx


25 and worried :tongue:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

im gutted but i always get told i look about 19 so i may be able to lie for a few years!


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> Ok so I need to shift body fat,
> 
> What should I avoid completely?


Hi Abbey

I would recommend sticking to something simple to start with. Here are a few rules to help you get started, although the stickies in this thread cover all this and more. Its worth having a read through.

1. Eat 6 small meals per day, every 3 hours.

2. Work out your calorie requirements (google this for a formula to use) and reduce this by 500 calories per day to lose 1lb per week.

3. Split these calories across your 6 meals

4. A good split to use for macros is 40/30/30 - 40% protein, 30% carbs & 30% healthy fats.

5. Stick to low Glycemix Index carbs like oats and vegetables

6. Do your cardio - low intensity like powerwalking burns more calories from fat.

7. Drink plenty of water

8. No processed carbs, sugars, chocolate, crisps, white bread, pasta etc...

Have a go working out your calorie requirements and think of a daily diet plan to follow then post it up here for review and im sure we can tweak it for you.

Good luck


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've found avoiding all bread products and all pasta makes the fat fall off me, you don't need them at all, you can get good carbs from rice and veg.

and chill out.

and don't hurt me.

please.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Munch said:


> Hi Abbey
> 
> I would recommend sticking to something simple to start with. Here are a few rules to help you get started, although the stickies in this thread cover all this and more. Its worth having a read through.
> 
> ...


Good post, I totally agree.



hamsternuts said:


> i've found avoiding all bread products and all pasta makes the fat fall off me, you don't need them at all, you can get good carbs from rice and veg.
> 
> and chill out.
> 
> ...


I find this to be true as well.


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> I was scared to open this thread  Sorry abbey


not sure why you are saying sorry, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

nearlynatural said:


> not sure why you are saying sorry, you did nothing wrong.


I was afraid for my life.. scared.. please understand :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

abbey123 said:


> im gutted but i always get told i look about 19 so i may be able to lie for a few years!


Better than being 21 and being told you look closer to 30 :lol:

Can only echoe what the other gents have said on here really. Ive found cutting out breads, pasta really made a difference to me


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> Ok so I need to shift body fat,
> 
> What should I avoid completely?


Looking at your pic, there does not seem much body fat, do you know your bodyfat percentage?


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

its all on my stomach! no how do i work that out?


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

my calorie intake came to 1568 does this sound correct?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

abbey123 said:


> my calorie intake came to 1568 does this sound correct?


Sounds a tad light to me, but if you dont move around much that should be alright.

But it looks low to me.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

well im 5ft and 113 pounds. So think that is prob about right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

abbey123 said:


> well im 5ft and 113 pounds. So think that is prob about right.


Probably? :whistling:

Id say perfect but then again that is just me. :thumb:


----------

